# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Video: LUKS Verschlüsselung in der Praxis - Vortrag auf den Tübinger Linux Tagen 2017

## warumlinux

*Link zum YouTube-Video*: https://youtu.be/-I1pCtZuD_o

Auf den Tübinger Linux Tagen hat am 24. Juni 2017 Johannes Schirm einen Vortrag gehalten zum Thema LUKS Verschlüsselung in der Praxis.
http://www.tuebix.org/2017/programm/...in-der-praxis/

LUKS = Linux Unified Key Setup

Bei LUKS handelt es sich um das Standardverfahren zur Festplattenverschlüsselung unter Linux. Dabei werden alle nötigen Informationen zum Öffnen einer verschlüsselten Partition oder Container-Datei in dieser gespeichert. Das erlaubt es auch, beim Anschließen eines externen Datenträgers mit verschlüsselten Partitionen diese nach Passwortabfrage automatisch einzubinden.
Quelle: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LUKS/

Die Materialien zum Vortrag gibt es hier zum Download:
https://www.johannes-schirm.de/tuebix2017/

----------

